# did I OC'ed



## veera_champ (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi
I am little confused about what I have done to my procy coz i don't  know this OC thing
what I am going to change is to change the ram speed 1333 to 1600
and I think I changed the CPU speed
is my cpu overclocked or it is in normal speed
in bios it showing 3.6Ghz but in cpuz its showing in different like 
if I really OC'ed my CPU what should I do now to get normal speed
I have the normal cooler which came from my Processor
please help me
thanks in advance

*imageshack.us/a/img441/7307/ocabo.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img221/6678/ocaab.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img267/4594/11309498.jpg


----------



## Myth (Feb 19, 2013)

I cant see the images(net filter  ) but the title sure is hilarious. lol.
On a serious note, dont start such things before doing a little RnD.


----------



## veera_champ (Feb 19, 2013)

*imageshack.us/a/img855/3455/oc2h.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img13/2704/93591670.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img72/5118/oc1c.jpg


i am in little confusion bro don't miss understand me 
help me to get out of this...........


----------



## Myth (Feb 19, 2013)

I understand your situation but i cant do much until i get home.
So, patience.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

veera_champ said:


> Hi
> I am little confused about what I have done to my procy coz i don't  know this OC thing
> what I am going to change is to change the ram speed 1333 to 1600
> and I think I changed the CPU speed
> ...



Just take a look at this YouTube video of Biostar TA990FXE UEFI Bios Explanation about OC'ing also.You will get a clear idea of how to OC yours.

Biostar TA990FXE UEFI BIOS - YouTube

BIOSTAR TA990FXE AMD 990FX Motherboard Review:BIOSTAR TA990FXE AMD 990FX Motherboard Review - Overclocking the BIOSTAR TA990FXE - Legit Reviews
*Biostar TA990FXE BIOS*:AnandTech - 990FX Motherboard Roundup with Thuban and Bulldozer

First of all buy a aftermarket cooler like Corsair H60 @ 3.7k (Hydro-Cooler) then OC like all hell broke loose with the guides provided above.Don't OC with the stock cooler provided with your CPU, it may damage your CPU+MB as well.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2013)

veera_champ said:


> Hi
> I am little confused about what I have done to my procy coz i don't  know this OC thing
> what I am going to change is to change the ram speed 1333 to 1600
> and I think I changed the CPU speed
> ...



your bios/uefi must have a setting like restore default setting/load optimized default or something like that .. make use of that option.


----------



## veera_champ (Feb 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> your bios/uefi must have a setting like restore default setting/load optimized default or something like that .. make use of that option.


I tried several times still no use i think i should continue with this what i need is a good cooler so suggest me a good CPU cooler for me which fits in I BALL BULLETS MID TOWER CABINET


----------



## Myth (Feb 22, 2013)

veera_champ said:


> I tried several times still no use i think i should continue with this what i need is a good cooler so suggest me a good CPU cooler for me which fits in I BALL BULLETS MID TOWER CABINET


 
Budget ?
Cant seem to find the cabinet dimensions anywhere


----------



## veera_champ (Feb 22, 2013)

max 5k

this is the cabinet i have


----------



## Myth (Feb 22, 2013)

That cabinet can accommodate almost all sorts of coolers. 

How much are you going to OC ? Liquid or air cooler ?

A cooler master hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k can easily handle upto 4.3-4.4ghz. 
Another option is Thermalright Venomous-X @ 3.4k and add 1-2 CM 90cfm fans @ 500 each.


----------



## veera_champ (Feb 22, 2013)

4.2 to 4.4 is enough for me and i am thinking about CORSAIR H80 is it a good option? Or i go for CM hyper 212 evo and have some extra cabby fans


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2013)

Hyper 212 Evo + some extra cabby fans are recommended.


----------

